# ¿Que FPGA comprar?



## nitehack (Dic 6, 2013)

Me gustaría comprar una FPGA para trastear y hacer proyectos. No se cual comprar eso si no quiero gastarme mas de 60 €. Por lo que he visto mucha gente utiliza la tarjeta de desarrollo altera DE1. Tengo ahora una asignatura en la facultad en la que vamos a utilizar la altera DE2 (que supongo que será mejor) pero he estado mirando precios y se me va de mi presupuesto tanto la DE1 como la DE2 o no he buscado bien 
He estado buscando tarjetas de desarrollo en ebay y he encontrado esta http://www.ebay.es/itm/Altera-Cyclo...LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item3a88010c71&_uhb=1  que está dentro de mi presupuesto. ¿Sabeis si esta tarjeta de desarrollo es fiable? Es una cyclone II de altera como dice o es una variante?

Si no ¿Sabeis alguna otra tarjeta de desarrollo que tenga una Cyclone II parecida a la DE2 que valga sobre 60 € o menos? ¿Cual me recomendais vosotros?

Un Saludo


----------



## chclau (Dic 6, 2013)

Si, esa tarjeta tambien tiene Cyclone II. Te recomiendo que, usando el codigo, entres en el sitio de Altera y te interiorices sobre lo que ofrece cada tarjeta.

Suerte


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 6, 2013)

Una recomendación: si están usando Quartus II revisá que FPGA's soporta, porque me pasó que quise comprar una plaquita con cyclone IV y luego me di cuenta de que el programa no lo soportaba.

Acabo de ver la imagen que pusiste, también hay plaquitas más chiquitas si es que tenés placas accesorias para interconectar (típico de desarrollador, placa suelta con pines para LCD, sensores, tableros led)

Como yo soy más pobre que vos (casi seguro jajaja) y buscado para lo que sería mi presupuesto:

Pensaría en una placa simple, algo así:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FPGA-Cyclon...128?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2c2c6718

Yo tengo una de éstas, mas el USB blaster.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ALTERA-Cycl...109?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c6546035

Creo que la placa del link que vos ponés no tienen programador on board, revisá de ser necesario. Acabo de revisar y si tiene programador

Saludos


----------



## nitehack (Dic 8, 2013)

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Una recomendación: si están usando Quartus II revisá que FPGA's soporta, porque me pasó que quise comprar una plaquita con cyclone IV y luego me di cuenta de que el programa no lo soportaba.
> 
> Acabo de ver la imagen que pusiste, también hay plaquitas más chiquitas si es que tenés placas accesorias para interconectar (típico de desarrollador, placa suelta con pines para LCD, sensores, tableros led)
> 
> ...



Buenas, estan interesantes las tarjetas de desarrollo que has puesto, uno de los requisitos que quiero es que tenga VGA. La verdad la LCD y demas me da un poco igual.
La tarjeta de desarrollo que te puse lleva programador incluido? No lo veo..

Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 8, 2013)

nitehack dijo:


> Buenas, estan interesantes las tarjetas de desarrollo que has puesto, uno de los requisitos que quiero es que tenga VGA. La verdad la LCD y demas me da un poco igual.
> La tarjeta de desarrollo que te puse lleva programador incluido? No lo veo..
> 
> Saludos



Tenés razón, bien por corroborar (a veces veo cualquiera) lo que ví es el conversor de USB a TTL
Algunas de esas traen programador on board (como la DE-2) y para ello traen dos USB-B en la placa, en éste veo sólo uno y en la descripción habla de JTAG, así que probablemente no tenga.
Perdón por el error, Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Dic 9, 2013)

Por que no le preguntas al vendedor en Ebay si te puede decir quien fabrica esa tarjeta? De Altera pareceria que no es, ni de terasic (los que hacen la de1 y de2)


----------



## nitehack (Dic 12, 2013)

Una cosa que he visto es que en el Quartus II la FPGA que viene es EP2C8Q208C8 y la tarjeta de desarrollo que puse en mi primer mensaje es EP2C8Q208C8*N*  ¿Habrá problemas a la hora de hacer la compilación o me voy olvidando de esta tarjeta?


----------



## chclau (Dic 12, 2013)

nitehack dijo:


> Una cosa que he visto es que en el Quartus II la FPGA que viene es EP2C8Q208C8 y la tarjeta de desarrollo que puse en mi primer mensaje es EP2C8Q208C8*N*  ¿Habrá problemas a la hora de hacer la compilación o me voy olvidando de esta tarjeta?



No vas a tener ningun problema. Ese sufijo solo indica que el encapsulado del dispositivo es libre de plomo y para la compilacion no tiene ninguna importancia.


----------



## nitehack (Ene 15, 2014)

Al final creo que me he decidido y me voy a comprar esta http://dx.com/es/p/fpga-ask2ca-8-diy-learning-development-board-blue-black-217979#.Utb14_TuKDk Es ASK2CA-8  de DIGIASIC , y segun dice tiene un Cyclone II EP2C8T144 pero la terminación no la dice es decir he estado viendo y en el QUARTUS salen las siguientes FPGA para elegir:
EP2C8T144*C6*
EP2C8T144*C7*
EP2C8T144*C8*
EP2C8T144*I8*
*-¿Que significa esta terminacion?¿Cual deberia elegir para esta FPGA? *

Por otro lado he leido que hace falta un USB blaster para programarla y he ebay he visto este:
http://www.ebay.es/itm/USB-Blaster-...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6bef5e7d&_uhb=1

*-¿Es demasiado barato para ser un usb blaster? ¿Me servirá para programar la tarjeta que he puesto al principio del mensaje? Segun pone puede programar las Cyclone II, pero buscando otros usb blaster son mas caros y especifica que Cyclone II permiten grabar.*


¿Alguien por aqui por casualidad se a comprado esta tarjeta fpga u otra parecida?. He estado buscando el manual del la tarjeta por internet pero no he encontrado nada, espero que venga por lo menos una tabla con la asignacion de pines....


----------



## chclau (Ene 15, 2014)

Esa terminacion es el speed grade del FPGA y el rango de temp., comercial o industrial. La C6 es la mas rapida, lo mas probable es que esa tarjeta tenga un C8

no se si el USB blaster que encontraste tendra un conector adecuado en la placa digiasic, que es de chinos asi que olvidate de encontrar soporte.

Viste la DE0 nano de Terasic a 79 dolares con programador incorporado?


----------



## nitehack (Ene 16, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Esa terminacion es el speed grade del FPGA y el rango de temp., comercial o industrial. La C6 es la mas rapida, lo mas probable es que esa tarjeta tenga un C8
> 
> no se si el USB blaster que encontraste tendra un conector adecuado en la placa digiasic, que es de chinos asi que olvidate de encontrar soporte.
> 
> Viste la DE0 nano de Terasic a 79 dolares con programador incorporado?



Acabo de ver la  DE0 nano de Terasic pero  la pega que le veo es que no trae para VGA que me interesa bastante que lo tenga...
He visto la  Altera DE0 Board  que sale por 79 $ la versión academica y trae VGA, yo estoy estudiando en la universidad ¿Puedo obtener la versión academica?¿Sabeis si hace falta aportar algo para que sepan que soy estudiante?
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## chclau (Ene 16, 2014)

Te puedo decir que aca en Israel, cuando te contactas con el distribuidor local de Altera, si les provees tarjeta de estudiante te hacen automaticamente el descuento academico. Te diria que preguntes en tu Uni o que trates de averiguar con tu distribuidor local como hacer para conseguir el descuento. 

Fijate aca, vi que en Espania tenes tres distribuidores para contactar, Arrow, EBV o Mouser
http://www.altera.com/servlets/contactsales?o=ID

Lo otro que te diria es que averigues si no podes hacer el VGA vos solo a partir de unas cuantas salidas digitales, el nano de Terasic usa un Cyclone IV que es MUCHO mas avanzado que el Cyclone II de la DE0 de Altera, seria una pena que no aproveches el de Terasic al mismo precio.

Suerte


----------



## nitehack (Ene 16, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Te puedo decir que aca en Israel, cuando te contactas con el distribuidor local de Altera, si les provees tarjeta de estudiante te hacen automaticamente el descuento academico. Te diria que preguntes en tu Uni o que trates de averiguar con tu distribuidor local como hacer para conseguir el descuento.
> 
> Fijate aca, vi que en Espania tenes tres distribuidores para contactar, Arrow, EBV o Mouser
> http://www.altera.com/servlets/contactsales?o=ID
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Voy a contactar con los distribuidores de España a ver.
La verdad es que no necesito una fpga muy potente. Pero voy a barajar la posibilidad de comprarme la nano segun el precio que me digan los distribuidores españoles.

Un Saludo y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## chclau (Ene 16, 2014)

De nada

Una correccion, la DE0 de Altera tiene un cyclone III, la de terasic un cyclone IV. El precio academico de la Altera es 79 como dijiste, de la terasic es 59 pero como tambien dijiste, sin VGA


----------

